# upgrade all packages depending on the port



## ccc (May 5, 2010)

hi

Is it possible to upgrade all already installed packages depending on the port without installing this port package?


----------



## SirDice (May 5, 2010)

With portmaster:
`# portmaster -r <portname> -x <portname>`

With portupgrade:
`# portupgrade -r <portname> -x <portname>`

The -r tells portupgrade/portmaster to update the port and all ports that depend on it. The -x tells portmaster/portupgrade to exclude the named port.


----------

